# External flash settings



## kevinfoto (Oct 31, 2011)

What camera settings should I have on my external flash when shooting at night?
What should flash be on? I have 580 ex canon speed lite ..


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, Kevin... that is as complicated as the basics of exposure and composition.... It's not something we can just say THIS is what you do. It's all a matter of metering, deciding what you need to create the image you want to create and then using the speedlight to do that. 
There's a big difference between different things you may be shooting too... That's a really really really vague question. Kind of like giving your address as Earth. 
Strobist is a phenomenal resource for learning to use your external flash in a million different ways. 
http://neilvn.com/tangents/ is another great resource


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2011)

Start here and read the whole damn thing:  Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part I.

Yes it is long, and yes it is a bit dry, but it is one of the best resources on EOS flash use.


----------

